# .17 wsm



## Escanaba_Predator (Jan 14, 2012)

Has anybody been using .17wsm successfully on coyotes and if so what type of shots are you taking(head, body ect). I'm just curious what actual owners experiences are and what type of rifles are being used besides bmags if any. I couldn't find any videos of people killing coyotes with this caliber. Any comments appreciated.


----------



## Rysalka (Aug 13, 2008)

So far I can only find the 17 cal Super Mag available by Savage.
From what I've read seems to be a very interesting rim fire.
I will be waiting to see if other gun manufactures start producing in this caliber before I buy one....

Have nothing againist Savage just not in my gun case.


----------



## jrockfishhunter (Nov 4, 2011)

Volqaurtsen makes a semi auto 17 wsm and I think Henry may have a lever gun also. 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## gunz (Nov 11, 2013)

I killed a small female coyote last winter with a body shot in the heart lung area with the Hornaday 17 grain round. Only coyote I have ever shot with it. I have taken many wood chucks and ***** with that round as well. I know many will bash the little rimfire round for coyotes, but I'm not afraid to use it.


----------



## Escanaba_Predator (Jan 14, 2012)

Franklin Armory makes an AR15 in .17wsm also. I've seen a video of guys making 250yd head shots on squirrels and prairie dogs. I think browning or winchester makes a single shot in this caliber also but there all crazy prices. I am far more impressed with how devastating and flat shooting this round is than I ever thought I would be. From what I've read if you buy a good stock for the savage bmag its a pretty good little rifle. Also I see bmag has a stainless bull barrel version.


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

12 rd group from my Savage Bmag in stainless with bull barrel.


----------



## tsb3 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hey dogg, is that a 100 yd. group? Do you have the factory stock on it? If so that gives me some hope!


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

Factory stocks suck you can watch the barrel move with any stock pressure on it , I replaced mine with a after market stock and it made a huge difference .


----------



## Escanaba_Predator (Jan 14, 2012)

Well had the gun shop set aside a bmag stainless bull barrel today. Comes with 2 boxes of rnds. Have to pick it up this week. I'm going to throw on a Boyds also. Hope to run across some hornady rnds soon. Should be good for making sad coyote faces.


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

That is the factory stock, only at about 60 yds. 100 yds at the range wasn't much worse though.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

There is nothing wrong with the factory stock other than personal choice. If you're barrel is free floated who cares how much the stock flexes as long as it doesn't touch the barrel. To the poster talking about 17 gr rounds that would be HMR not WSM.


----------



## Escanaba_Predator (Jan 14, 2012)

Got the little .17 wsm sighted in tonight. Easily shoots 1" at 100yd and holds 2" at 200yd with very little bullet drop. Very impressed. You can get the factory stock to touch the barrel by squeezing them together but it doesn't touch from the weight of the gun so a new stock is not necessary though I'm probably going to change it for a more verticle grip. The trigger is as good as you can ask for and the accuracy is better than any other rimfire I've seen for under $400. I was very skeptical when I first heard of this caliber but so far I'm very pleased. From now on the coyotes won't be safe at night when they hold up at 150yd like they were with my .22lr.


----------



## Escanaba_Predator (Jan 14, 2012)

B mag stainless bull barrel/Nikon P223 bdc 600 reticle.


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

What ammo is everyone running 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm running the 25 grain when I get it all back.


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

Finally got mine set up yesterday. I just got back from Florida and stopped at quite a few stores along the way. I was able to pick up one box of 20 grain and 4 boxes of 25 grain. Unfortunately mine is one with a warped stock so I'll be calling Boyds for a replacement in the spring. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Escanaba_Predator (Jan 14, 2012)

I've only shot winchester 20gr hv. I've seen federal american eagle but still no hornady.


----------



## jrockfishhunter (Nov 4, 2011)

Where did u see federal rounds? As far as I knew Winchester was the only one producing the round. I have heard from a few sources Hornandy has started producing bullets but Winchester is going to do the loading and we won't see those rounds until mid February. That is just what I heard and hoping it is true. The 20 grain have been out grouping the 25 for me and my buddies. Seems that the 25s have a lot of flyers and the neck of the casing is splitting.

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

jrockfishhunter said:


> Where did u see federal rounds? As far as I knew Winchester was the only one producing the round. I have heard from a few sources Hornandy has started producing bullets but Winchester is going to do the loading and we won't see those rounds until mid February. That is just what I heard and hoping it is true. The 20 grain have been out grouping the 25 for me and my buddies. Seems that the 25s have a lot of flyers and the neck of the casing is splitting.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Hornady is going to produce thier own ammunition they don't outsource it and will start shipping some time around mid March according the sales rep I talked to about a month ago!
Hornady has a lot stricter quality control than Winchester and they are the leader in 17 HMR ammo so it will only get better.
They are only planning on making 20 grain ammo according to the rep I talked to!


----------



## Escanaba_Predator (Jan 14, 2012)

jrockfishhunter said:


> Where did u see federal rounds? As far as I knew Winchester was the only one producing the round. I have heard from a few sources Hornandy has started producing bullets but Winchester is going to do the loading and we won't see those rounds until mid February. That is just what I heard and hoping it is true. The 20 grain have been out grouping the 25 for me and my buddies. Seems that the 25s have a lot of flyers and the neck of the casing is splitting.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Its all over the internet. Its usually $25+ a box though, prob cause people are buying it over winchester. My AR loves american eagle. The only factory load I've found as accurate as hornady varmint express v-max. They are 20gr poly tip but I'm not sure if there using the v-max like winchester. Surposedly they are more consistant loads.


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

Got a chance to get out and shoot mine today. Definitely had a few flyers because of the stock but shot very well most of the time. 20 grain performed way better than 25 grain. I was lucky to pick up 150 rounds of the 20 grain today so I will be selling off the 25 grain ammo I have. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

